# Wanted - M5x30 screw



## Alcdrew (14 Apr 2008)

Pretty much as the title says. I am in need of 1 M5 x 30 screw. Any body got one laying around there shed that they will post to me??

Please or I will be forced to go buy a pack of 25 and then have 24 sitting in my shed doing nothing.


----------



## stephec (14 Apr 2008)

What type of head do you want on it, countersunk or bolthead?

I can probably get you one from work, but it may be the weekend before I can post it.


----------

